# What's up with the SWAN Camp ?



## Paul-M (May 4, 2008)

http://www.ninjitsuwarrior.com/

From looking at that page, the camp sounds great, combining Ninjutsu with MMA, Parkour, weight training, and other things.

But I remember seeing a post either here or on another forum a while back where people seemed to be discrediting the place a lot. 

What's wrong with it ?


----------



## Flying Crane (May 4, 2008)

I know nothing about SWAN, but having perused the website you linked to, a few red flags immediately spring up.

First, who are these guys?  I couldn't find anything about the instructors anywhere on the site.  Not a single name, nor background of anyone.  What kind of training have they received, to make them qualified to offer classes in anything, particularly authentic ninjutsu which remains somewhat rare.  Seriously, the fact that no names are given whatsoever that I could find, is a real problem.

Just looking it over, it seems like the whole thing is built upon fantasy.  Run around in the woods and pretend to be a ninja.  Play with weapons in the woods.  It all just seems very juvenile.

I dunno, maybe they actually offer some quality training.  But from what I could see on the website, i'd be very skeptical and find out just who these guys are first.  They really ought to offer up at least that info without having to ask for it.


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (May 4, 2008)

Paul-M said:


> What's wrong with it ?


 
Primarily the fact that this image is nowhere to be found.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (May 4, 2008)

I did post this site here in reference to someone asking about a Swando in another thread. I thought maybe the person meant that Swan.

As for it being a legit Ninjutsu school or have ties with any X-kan I doubt it. The people do not have any Bio about them which is a red flag.
If you really are legit, one of the first things you would say is who you trained with.


----------



## SageGhost83 (May 14, 2008)

It seems to be MMA in a black jumpsuit with rock climbing thrown in for good measure.


----------



## Nolerama (May 14, 2008)

Flying Crane said:


> I know nothing about SWAN, but having perused the website you linked to, a few red flags immediately spring up.
> 
> First, who are these guys?  I couldn't find anything about the instructors anywhere on the site.  Not a single name, nor background of anyone.  What kind of training have they received, to make them qualified to offer classes in anything, particularly authentic ninjutsu which remains somewhat rare.  Seriously, the fact that no names are given whatsoever that I could find, is a real problem.
> 
> ...



You're right. They need to show something to legitimize themselves, or at least prove that they're real, outside of a website. Anyone can make a website to offer a product. If they teach MMA alongside ninjitsu, do any of their fighters compete? How do they train? That's something they should have used, but now makes them seem very fishy.

On the plus side, there's nothing wrong with spending a week in the woods, acting like a kid and playing with weapons, as long as you're not taking authenticity (I assume one would be, looking for a ninja camp) into account.


----------



## blood shadow (May 17, 2008)

swan doesnt teach ninjutsu its a power ranger training camp.I think it has something to do with that rick tew guy.


----------



## SageGhost83 (May 17, 2008)

Nah, Rick Tew at least tries to hide the fact that what he is doing is not Ninjutsu (at least not what we think of as being Ninjutsu), albeit very poorly. However, he tries. The whole SWAN thing seems to be an attempt to cash in on both the cool factor of ninjas and the current popularity of MMA simultaneously. The camp is probably fun, though :lol:. Play ninja while learning how to roll. Plus some knife fighting thrown in for good measure. To each his own, I guess.


----------



## Tez3 (May 18, 2008)

Outdoor MMA? that will never catch on in the UK rofl!


----------



## jks9199 (May 18, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> Outdoor MMA? that will never catch on in the UK rofl!


Well, of course not.  You gotta be able to see it to watch it, and all you'd see is gray fog!  LOL


----------



## Nolerama (May 20, 2008)

it could be a precursor to the world's oldest, most popular sport...

 GYMKATA!


----------



## Shicomm (May 20, 2008)

More strange ; all the domain WHOIS data is proxy shielded...  hmmm


----------



## SageGhost83 (May 20, 2008)

Shicomm said:


> More strange ; all the domain WHOIS data is proxy shielded... hmmm


 
Nice catch! I smell shenanigans!


----------



## Obi Wan Shinobi (May 26, 2008)

They claim to teach CQC and a myriad of military type training but it doesn't say if any of these lads were ever in any military outfit. It mostly looks like MMA with a little bit of cub scout training....


----------



## blood shadow (May 28, 2008)

you would honestly learn more about stealth and cqc playing one of the metal gear solid games for the playstation. try part 3 im am not kidding it takes skill.


----------



## Obi Wan Shinobi (May 28, 2008)

blood shadow said:


> you would honestly learn more about stealth and cqc playing one of the metal gear solid games for the playstation. try part 3 im am not kidding it takes skill.


 
Well even some of those SWAT pc games had training scenarios in it like cutting the pie, toe in hook, and alot of actual hand signals....But even that aside teaching someone CQC and urban type warfighting is what we in the law enforcement community refer to as high liability training. I know that these guys can call what they do whatever they want....but I hope that at least that type of training they're teaching is legit.


----------



## Jon-Bhoy (Jul 31, 2008)

The cut off dogi top, and break dancing gloves, made me throw up in my mouth a little.:whip1:


----------



## girlbug2 (Jul 31, 2008)

Nolerama said:


> it could be a precursor to the world's oldest, most popular sport...
> 
> GYMKATA!


 
LOL that's great! I'll have to look up that movie on Netflix.


----------



## Obi Wan Shinobi (Aug 9, 2008)

Hmmm I wonder who the Soke of GymKata is? LOL


----------

